# swarm ?



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Am I seeing things, or, is that combs I see in the photos. If so, it is not a swarm, but rather, an exposed colony. Not sure of your Winter, but, they will not likely make it outside all Winter. So, whatever you do will be better than just letting them die.

cchoganjr


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes that is combs that is in the photos Cleo. I have a nuc box that I'm going to try to get them in. Will just before dark be best time to try to get them ? 


thanks allan


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

allan said:


> Yes that is combs that is in the photos Cleo. I have a nuc box that I'm going to try to get them in. Will just before dark be best time to try to get them ?
> 
> 
> thanks allan


If they are an exposed colony I would go earlier in the day when there are not so many foragers in the hive. Sometimes they can get a little pissy just before dark.
Colino


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

ok thanks colino I have already got the bees in the box and left it there at the tree maybe I have the queen in the box


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Treat it like a normal cutout, only this one should be very, very, easy. (except for the height). I would not necessarily wait until just before dark. I would just do at my convenience. 

Mr Beeman is a good one to comment on cutouts.

If you haven't done one before, there is lots of info on how to do a cutout on an exposed colony here on beesource. I would bet Radar could furnish a link to one or more of the good ones.

cchoganjr


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks Cleo and colino I got them home in a nuc box it was not a very big colony just going to see how they do


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

allan.. Would you have a couple of frames of capped honey you could give them? That could get a small colony through the Winter in Alabama if you could also feed them a pint of sugar syrup on warm days, especially after the 15th of January.

cchoganjr


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like some sage advise given. It also sounds like you handled the removal quite well. Keep us in the loop. Thanks Cleo.


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

If i feed them 2-1 syrup will the queen keep laying and will the bees keep making comb this late to build up the colony

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

She will lay some, but, she will start shutting down. They may draw some comb, but, more likely they will fill available cells with sugar syrup for the Winter.

cchoganjr


----------

